#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-02
<IdleOne> Anybody know a good Mexican restaurant I can take my kids to, not too expensive.
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: presque fini pour gnome-keyring
<cyphermox> ca prend du temps parce que je faisais la mise à jour tout croche (chris a appliqué 3.1.4 a la branche, et j'avais pas tout enlevé completement), là j'ai un script qui marche mais j'ai trouvé un meilleur exemple dans gnome-power-manager: casper-reconfigure!
<mdeslaur> oh! nice
<cyphermox> dernier petit check et j'upload
<cyphermox> bon, pas assez certain, mais le script que j'ai deja fonctionne, alors ca va faire la job :)
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: c'est quoi la "bonne" liste CVE déjà? j'ai eu une question d'un ami a propos de CVE-2011-1624
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<mdeslaur> c'est quoi CVE-2011-1624? On ne l'a pas dans la bd encore
<deuxpi> c'est un avis "under review" si je comprends bien
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: huh?
<deuxpi> mdeslaur: je me fie à http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-1624
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: ah, c'est juste le texte générique de ce site quand il n'y a pas encore d'info dans la BD mitre
<deuxpi> koi
<deuxpi> oki
<cyphermox> ok... alors mon ami est plus au courant y'a l'air a avoir vu de quoi
<cyphermox> il demandais si ca affecte ubuntu, mais pas moyen de savoir c'est quoi alors on verra en temps et lieu
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: sais tu c'était pour quel package?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ca prends quelque jours parfois avant que les gens update la bd
<cyphermox> non aucune idée
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-03
<swe3tdave> Je suis en train de faire un backup du site web et je vais bientôt commencer une mise a jour de drupal, des différents modules et thèmes. Pour cela, je vais mettre le site hors ligne pour quelques heures, je suis désolé des inconvénient.
<swe3tdave> Le site web est de retour en ligne, maintenant j'aurais besoin de testeur pour vérifier si le login avec openid+launchpad, fonctionne bien. Merci
<IdleOne> swe3tdave: it works
<swe3tdave> cool thx
<MagicFab> swe3tdave, ping
<IdleOne> MagicFab: you taking the kids to the picnic thing Saturday?
<MagicFab> IdleOne, only one. 
<IdleOne> Maybe I will come by with my kids
<IdleOne> So, I have never been to one of these types of events. What should I bring?
<swe3tdave> yes i'm here just checking nickserv help file
<IdleOne> besides my super personality hehe
<MagicFab> registration is max'ed via event brite. Since food was free, I guess we should bring some+drinks
<MagicFab> not much, just whatever you can carry :)
<MagicFab> oh, if you bring your personality you can't carry anymore :D
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> Think I'll have the kids eat lunch at home and yeah bringing some drinks for the kids (vodka_cranberry) is a good idea
<IdleOne> :P
<swe3tdave> l'ordre est rétabli sur le site web
<swe3tdave> tout fonctionne bien
<swe3tdave> j'ai enlevé plus de 9000 pages de spam du site web.. ouach..
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-04
<Kujuu> Hey boys, y-a-t'il quelqu'un qui pourrait aider un tout nouveau Ubuntu/linux user? :)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-06
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-07
<swe3tdave> Si yen a que sa intéresse je suis en train de créer, ou de recréer Linux Québec
<Musashimaru> swe3tdave, et tu as un plan?
<swe3tdave> well, j'avais pas vraiment de plan quand j'ai créé Ubuntu Québec, j'ai commencé par traduire le wiki de ubuntu-ca.org sur le wiki de ubuntu-fr.org... quand j'ai vu que sa pognait pas, presque en même temps j'ai vu un post de magicfab qui suggérait la création de Ubuntu Québec. Et c'est se que j'ai fait...
<swe3tdave> suffit de commencer quelque part, les idées vont venir, si c'est pas de moi sa va être de quelqu'un d'autre
<swe3tdave> si je me souvient bien, au début ces surtout Daniel Robitaille et Patrick Hétu qui mon aidé, Fabian était en charge d'un autre groupe il n'avait pas vraiment le temps ;)
<swe3tdave> Musashimaru, ubuntu-qc history lesson here.. ;)
<swe3tdave> robitaille est parti 1 ou 2 mois après le début.. c'était un francophone mais y reste a vancouver..
<Musashimaru> Donc tu étais à l'origine de l'ancien linux quebec...
<Musashimaru> Et c'est mort pour quelle raison? Désinterret ou guerres intestines?
<swe3tdave> Musashimaru, Non je suis a l'origine de Ubuntu Québec... et techniquement Linux Québec n'est pas mort, il est devenu Facil(http://facil.qc.ca) et a changé de vocation...
<swe3tdave> http://facil.qc.ca/presentation
<Musashimaru> ok. C'ets moi ou ils sont 2 à Facil?
<swe3tdave> oin, la liste des membre montre bien uniquement 2 membre, mais non, me semble qu'il y a plus de monde que sa... ;) Quoi que depuis 2 fois Fabian est le seul a poster sur la liste de diffusion... heheh
<swe3tdave> s/fois/mois/
<swe3tdave> sur le canal #facil ya 8 personne... en tk.. sa l'air mort sa aussi
<IdleOne> j'me demande pourquoi j'ai +v
<IdleOne> ah, las on est tous egales
<swe3tdave> ya un auto +V pour les membres ubuntu...
<swe3tdave> jpeut l'enlever si vous vouler
<IdleOne> it's cool
<IdleOne> see what cyphermox and MagicFab think. not a big issue.
#ubuntu-qc 2012-07-30
<BakaNekoQc> Je commence a rager c'est quoi qui bloquerais Flash dans [X-K] histoire que je le torpille 
<BakaNekoQc> Le plugin suivant a été bloqué : Shockwave Flash
 * Ankman unrars
<BakaNekoQc> ?
<Ankman> oops, wrong channel
<Ankman> j'ai movie d'un ami en rar et unrar ca
<Musashimaru> moi j'ai les menu de libreoffice qui s'affichent sur l'écran 1 et 3, mais pas le 2. Donc mes menus apparaissent sur un autre écran... chacun sa merde:)
<BakaNekoQc> o.O
<BakaNekoQc> chacun sa merde mais linux sans flash aussi bien mêtre le feu dedans ou retourner xp ou 98
<Ankman> hah
<Ankman> j'ai debian et i; y'a des flash problem en novembre 2011
<Ankman> j'ai deinstaller et reinstaller flashplugin-nofree et tout ete bien
<BakaNekoQc> le pire c'est que j'ai commencer gnu car c'était supposément facile... 
<Ankman> j'ai le "most recent" ubuntu sur cle USB et tout marche, inclus flash en firefox
<BakaNekoQc> je vais le supprimer totalement et aller le chercher direct sur le site de adobe si ça continu
<Ankman> nah
<Ankman> essyer (k)ubuntu den cle USB ou CD. si le problem est ...
<Ankman> si problem il peut un problem avec carte video (hardware)
<Musashimaru> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..... les nouvelles pub Apple sont trop horrible...
<Musashimaru> Comment est-ce possible... on dirait une pub microsoft.
<Musashimaru> J'aime pas Apple, mais tomber si bas
<Ankman> apple doit dit en UK que samsung ne pas copier son ipad dans les puubs *LOL*
<Musashimaru> Ankman, yes... but it'S not done yet
<Ankman> i wished apple has to put this note on all comercials, TV, print and web site for all coutnries
<Musashimaru> it's not that simple
<Musashimaru> :)
<clache> BakaNekoQc: J'utilise gnash et il marche très bien avec firefox, sauf pour un site, j'ai donc, en attendant de me faire une double installation de firefox avec gnash/adobe flash, installé chrome(pas chromium).
<Ankman> heh
<clache> Ankman: Hi.
<Ankman> clache: hi
<Ankman> but going to bed now
<Ankman> isn't it like 4:42 in the morning where you are?
<clache> Ankman: Yes, j'ai dormi plutôt mais là, je n'ai plus envie.
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> gnite
<clache> Ankman: You too.
<BakaNekoQc> 657 paquets non à jours avec une version de Kubuntu télécharger hier WTF GNU
<BakaNekoQc> c'est normal?
<matju> je viens de faire la mise à niveau de 11.10 à 12.04 et tous les Indicateurs ont disparu, ainsi que presque tout le contenu du Tableau de Bord. Comment est-ce que je peux réinitialiser ces choses-là ?
<matju> je redémarre, ma carte graphique est mystérieusement lente.
#ubuntu-qc 2012-08-02
<mancha_> bnjr à tous!!jspr ke vs aller tous très bien?
<NEONE> Bonjour
<Ankman> allo
<NEONE> bonjour Ankman
<NEONE> comment supp err "the file or folder does not exist" ?
<Ankman> suppress?
<Ankman> well it's an error message...
<Ankman> if in a script you can do something like "script ... 2>/dev/null"
<clache> NEONE: De quelle façons cherche tu as supprimer?
<Ankman> you scared him away ;-)
<clache> Ankman: It was an innocent question. ;-)
<Ankman> :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2013-07-30
<d3n4riu5> bonsoir, j'ai un dell inspiron 15r 5521 cpu i7 3537u 2* 4 gb ddr3 avec windows 7 familial premium ma question ce soir est est-ce qu'avec ubuntu comme systeme prendrait-il  2* 8gb sodimm ddr3 1600 mhz
#ubuntu-qc 2013-07-31
<swe3tdave> d3n4riu5: selon les spécifications ton laptop devrait supporter le 2*8gb de mémoire. 
<swe3tdave> d3n4riu5: si ton os le supporte, ubuntu va le supporter aussi
<swe3tdave> d3n4riu5: il est possible que certaine barrette soit incompatible avec ton système, mais en général, je n'ai eu se problème qu'avec des serveurs qui demandais de la mémoire ecc
<d3n4riu5> merci swe3tdave  mon windows ne le prend justement pas
<d3n4riu5> peu etre cest la frequence ou la marque
<swe3tdave> la fréquence est correcte.. essaie de changer de marque. crucial a un site web avec un outil de compatibilité
<swe3tdave> selon mon experience il n'est pas fiable a 100%, mais c'est un départ..
<d3n4riu5> je voudrais la patriot 1600 mhz 8gb sodimm
<d3n4riu5> ok merci swe3tdave 
<swe3tdave> sa me fait plaisir, regarde aussi sur le site de dell, essaie d'avoir la liste des barrettes qui on déjà été testé par dell
<d3n4riu5> cetais de la kingston celle que jai essayé
<d3n4riu5> ok merci
<swe3tdave> ok généralement elle est compatible, essaie de voir avec le support de dell.ca
<d3n4riu5> jai pris les barret du alien ware a mon pere et les spec ne changais pas
<swe3tdave> ok assure toi que les barrette sont bien installer dans la fente, et fait attention au traces de doigt
<swe3tdave> tu peut essayer une gomme a effacer(propre attention au traces de mine) sur les contact...
<swe3tdave> essuie avec un ligne sec
<swe3tdave> s/ligne/linge/
<d3n4riu5> non elle fonctionne dans le alien
<d3n4riu5> mais merci
#ubuntu-qc 2013-08-01
<Chex> MagicFab: hellos there
<MagicFab> hey!
<Chex> whats the haps?
<MagicFab> http:/blog.digital.telefonica.com/?press-release=Firefox-os-Latin-America-launch
<Ankman> for some reason lynx wants to connect to an FTP site when i use this link
<MagicFab> sorry! http://blog.digital.telefonica.com/?press-release=Firefox-os-Latin-America-launch
<MagicFab> (missing "/")
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> yes, i am blind
<MagicFab> ~100$, no plan.
<Ankman> my guess is firefox os will same the same way like "linux foundation"
<Chex> MagicFab: *reading*
<Chex> MagicFab: telefonica... doing open-source.. thats kind of rich, but OK, whatever
<Ankman> or why there is no real competition next to ebay. the well estsblished big players get it all (iOS and Android for smart phones)
<Chex> Slim is _not_ about open-players.. 
<IdleOne> Will it run ubuntu phone?
<IdleOne> lol
<MagicFab> IdleOne, I doubt it, the Firefo OS spec are only OK for low-end Android. The Edge requires much more.
<MagicFab> Chex, what's Slim?
<Chex> MagicFab: sorry, wrong company
<Chex> MagicFab: was this Carlos Slim from Mexico
<Chex> thinking
<MagicFab> Chex, doubt it, telefonica is from Spain.
#ubuntu-qc 2013-08-04
<tux31> salut
<tux31> j'ai des bug d'affichage avec xubuntu 
<tux31> quelqu'un a deja vu ca
<tux31> les icone dans le menu disparaise et reaparait au passage de la souris
<Ankman> driver bug after update?
<tux31> no bug without update
<Ankman> i had this before (debian) after a bug in an intel GPU driver. was fixed within 24 hours after the bug appeared
<Ankman> what video driver?
<tux31> have not install driver
<tux31> how can find driver
<Ankman> lspci | grep -i vga
<tux31> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)
<Ankman> okay, nvidia GPU
<Ankman> there is a file /var/log/Xorg.0 which might tell you about problems. have a look at lines which contain "(EE)"
<Ankman> start to read at the bottom
<tux31> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<Ankman> ah!
<Ankman> did you install the nvidia packages?
<tux31> no
<tux31> where a get this
<Ankman> you seem to be on a fallback, vesa may be
<Ankman> start you package manager, search for nvidia
<Ankman> i think selecting "nvidia-driver" should select all you need. install it all (80 MB here) and reboot
<tux31> i try you stay here?
<Ankman> wb
<tux31> Ankman  thanks you
<tux31> its worl
<Ankman> :-)
<tux31> i'm stupid  :P
<Ankman> nah. you couldn't know this
<tux31> do you khow how find a driver for card reader on inpiron 6000 with ubuntu
<Ankman> the system is stupid. it should have noticed you have nvidia and install everything automatically
<Ankman> anyway, all should be faster and smooth now
<tux31> yes its really more fast
<Ankman> you should have 2D and 3D acceleation now
<tux31> 2d i think
<Ankman> try "glxgears". they should rotate smoothly and fast. even if you make the window verylarge
<tux31> i try
<tux31> do you know how find a driver for card reader on inpiron 6000 with ubuntu
<tux31> all worl except card reader
<tux31> work
<Ankman> hmm..
<Ankman> is it an external reader? or a built-in?
<tux31> buit-in
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> as root, type
<Ankman> modprobe sm_ftl
<Ankman> see if it works then
<tux31> the command have pass but i don't see card reader
<Ankman> did you insert a card?
<tux31> yes
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> then open as root /etc/modules.conf and see if there is a line which only has sm_ftl
<Ankman> if not, add it at the end
<Ankman> oops
<Ankman> just /etc/modules
<tux31> i have add
<tux31> i need reboot?
<Ankman> is it usb?
<Ankman> well reboot yes
<Ankman> usually you can just restart the usb system
<Ankman> but i don't know if this is usb related
<Ankman> so reboot should do it anyway
<tux31> its normally glxgears has long to install?
<Ankman> it wasn't installed? no need to. is just a benchmark program to see if the graphic accelation works
<Ankman> did you reboot for the card reader? if not you could try
<Ankman> udevadm trigger
<Ankman> that might reset the USB system and "find" all devices again
<Ankman> in case your card reader is USB. otherwise you should reboot
<tux31> have reboot my inspiron and no card reader
<Ankman> ok
<tux31> no more idea
<Ankman> did you reboot?
<Ankman> anyway, i have to go. am here tomorrow may be
<tux31> ok yes have reboot
#ubuntu-qc 2014-07-28
<d3n4riu5> ola
<avoine> salut d3n4riu5
<d3n4riu5> salut avoine 
<d3n4riu5> j'ai une question, quel est le meilleur langage pour un site cloud html5 ou php
<avoine> d3n4riu5: ça dépend ce que fera le site
<d3n4riu5> alloués une espace virtuel 
<avoine> d3n4riu5: est-ce que tu as plus de détail?
<d3n4riu5> je veux un serveur et je voudrais le rentabiliser 
<d3n4riu5> bonne journée 
#ubuntu-qc 2014-07-31
<FabiFaboFabinO> I download the ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso but the fingerprint est bad  b181af2b85a8c6b4df9a9e04253b0b45 
<FabiFaboFabinO> escusez moi
<FabiFaboFabinO> bonjour a tous
<FabiFaboFabinO> j'ai oublier que j'ai changer de canal, c'est pas dans mon principe d'oublier de saluer
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> broken download?
<FabiFaboFabinO> yes
<FabiFaboFabinO> :-D
<IdleOne> Download it again
<FabiFaboFabinO> i have do
<FabiFaboFabinO> already
<FabiFaboFabinO> already do
<FabiFaboFabinO> its second download
<IdleOne> did*
<FabiFaboFabinO> yes i've did
#ubuntu-qc 2014-08-01
<FabiFaboFabinO> but i've this problems juste with version 64 bits
<Ankman> try 32 bit
<FabiFaboFabinO> no with x86 bit
<FabiFaboFabinO> yes but my cpu is a 64 bits
<FabiFaboFabinO> mais je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un connait l'adresse officiel du webmaster du site officiel
<IdleOne> webmaster@ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/contact-us
<FabiFaboFabinO> merci
<FabiFaboFabinO> contact_us
<FabiFaboFabinO> j'ai déja écrit
<FabiFaboFabinO> mais c'est la société qui héberge le site
<Ankman> you can always run 32 bit with a 64 bit CPU
<FabiFaboFabinO> il n'ont aucun lien avec le webmaster
<FabiFaboFabinO> RAS
<FabiFaboFabinO> Ankman
<FabiFaboFabinO> je suis d'accord avec toi
<FabiFaboFabinO> mais cela fait 4 ans que je suis sous linux
<FabiFaboFabinO> mais j'ai eu beaucoup d'obstacle
<FabiFaboFabinO> il y a toujours des gents de mon entourrage (je connais pas) qui tente de me pirater
<FabiFaboFabinO> il on déja sniffer depuis mon hotspote 
<FabiFaboFabinO> et fond des attaques par force brute
<FabiFaboFabinO> mais la j'ai réussi a me connecter
<FabiFaboFabinO> parcontre j'aimerais bien pour être tranquile
<FabiFaboFabinO> c'est d'installer la dernière version d'ubuntu
<FabiFaboFabinO> je crois que maleureusement je vais devoir me le procurer autrement par mon hotspot
<FabiFaboFabinO> je dis hotspot 
<FabiFaboFabinO> c'est plus un voisin qui fait passer sa connexion wifi en hotspot
<FabiFaboFabinO> pour récupérer mes identifiant free 
<FabiFaboFabinO> bref, je m'éloigne du sujet
<FabiFaboFabinO> je vous remercie d'avoir pris le temps de me llire
<Ankman> ok
<flepine> Salut
<qwebirc52976> Je veais installer Ubuntu Studio: Ma carte externe est une (Lexicon I-O/42) USB?  je crain quelle ne soit reconnu, quelqu'un peut confirmer s'il y a une alternative?
<qwebirc43864> SOS...SOS... (Lexicon I-O/42) USB  sur Ubuntu Studio ver 14 ????...SOS...SOS
<FaboFabiFabinO> Bonjour
<FaboFabiFabinO> me revoilà
<FaboFabiFabinO> je suis revenu
<FaboFabiFabinO> je n'ai toujours pas trouver de solution au sujet de l'image .iso  sur le site officiel de ubuntu
<FaboFabiFabinO> a parament sur launchpad je ne suis pas le seul a signaler ce problème sur la version ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<FaboFabiFabinO> et la version ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<FaboFabiFabinO> que l'image CD ne correspond pas a la version officiel MD5 
<FaboFabiFabinO> Donc j'invites tout ceux qui on un pc 64 bits de venir sur : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1349715
<FaboFabiFabinO> pour laisser un commentaire
#ubuntu-qc 2015-07-29
<Max_LeLiseux> salut vous autres, ça va comment ?
#ubuntu-qc 2015-07-31
<Taz3r> Bon allez ++ à dans une semaine
<Taz3r> Bon allez ++ à dans une semaine
#ubuntu-qc 2015-08-01
<max_leliseux> vous aimer les vieux PC, les vieux jeux et les vieux OS, venez faire un tour sur #dosboxfr, vous aller être servi
#ubuntu-qc 2016-08-02
<cyphermox> c'était quoi, qwebirc95218? :D
